# What kind of bug is this?



## gefflong (May 1, 2010)

We are in west-central Illinois. We currently see these bugs on our porch and in window sills. They seem to crawl, but I think I've seen them jump or something from time to time. I do always see them crawling though.

I guess we were afraid they were termites or something since they seem to be attracted to wood, but I thought termites were bigger than that. Any idea what they are? And yes, I do realize that is a Canadian dime in the picture for reference... that just happened to be in the change I grabbed.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't know what they are but they are not termites and they are really little:laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm silly. Bad post.


----------



## gefflong (May 1, 2010)

Someone mentioned that they could be springtails. Just wanted to make that comment in case anyone else has this questions.

Thanks.


----------

